# Being cut-dont pass out



## xtremetrees (Jun 29, 2006)

If youve ever been cut while working aloft you know its critical you not pass out. I have been wondering where to place this as I have some value info to pass out. The best you wear should act as a tournquit on any limbs that are severly cut and where aditional tie be req to get down ie to short a rope.
Nones gonna come and get you becuase4 the fire bucket wont reach your ground climber cant tree climb.
here are pick of my turniqute style best i wear. Both are army/navy senching type belts heres the pics.


----------



## clearance (Jun 29, 2006)

I have a pressure bandage in my hardhat, always. It is against regulations to have one in your hardhat, alledgedly it increases your risk of head injury because the zone between your head and the hat is partially taken up by the pressure bandage. Whatever, it is always there to use. My boss got me to use a split tail system, which I always tie on the ground first. Last month I cut my left wrist, it was bleeding but I didn't want to use my bandage. I just clipped in and down, pulled a few hangers on the way. This method is good because you don't have to tie a knot. I figure you should bandage the wound and come down, torniquets are a last resort because they can cut off all blood flow to a limb, they also take time to apply which could be used coming down. I also have a whistle at all times, anyone on the ground that hears a whistle knows something bad has happened and will come to help.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 29, 2006)

Where's the pics? 
I agree with clearance. When I got my first aid certification, we were taught tourniquets were to be used as a LAST resort. First you apply pressure to the wound and if that doesn't work, use the pressure points. Only if all else fails do you use a tourniquet.


----------

